# BYU'S RANKING THIS WEEK



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I would not be surprised if BYU drops to #9 in both the AP and Coaches Poll when they come out later in the day. I think USC will jump them in the AP poll and that Texas Tech and USC will jump them in the Coaches poll. I think that this should happen because of the way BYU played and because Texas Tech and USC looked really good in their wins. What does everyone else think?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

10:48 --- 10/05/08

Uintaman and I agree on something.


Because of the oft discussed strength of schedule, I really don't see the Y moving anywhere in the polls until the meet up with a ranked opponent (end of their season).


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

True blue through and through...but I agree. I don't think they belong in the top 15 (or even 20) until they reach their oft-spoken goal of consistency and until they beat a team that is of proven quality. 

I'll just feel better if they get their ranking the old way...by earning it!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> 10:48 --- 10/05/08
> 
> Uintaman and I agree on something.
> 
> Because of the oft discussed strength of schedule, I really don't see the Y moving anywhere in the polls until the meet up with a ranked opponent (end of their season).


I will admit to being a little extreme when in comes to the cougs as is your apparent hatred for the cougs/fans but it's all good. The USU game was good for me, it slammed me back down to reality a little bit and loosened the blue goggles a bit. Of course the extremely high doses of pain meds may add to the extreme a little bit! Either way I'm loosing the not being extreme battle.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I really don't hate the cougars, hell i've watched every home game this year.

I will admit to going to the extreme in my opinion in an attempt to bring over zealous fans back to earth, but the OK guys have to do the same thing to me every once in a while too. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

This is week 6 rankings. 


AP Top 25 
1. Oklahoma (51) 5-0 1,608 
2. Alabama (13) 6-0 1,537 
3. Missouri (1) 5-0 1,487 
4. LSU 4-0 1,444 
5. Texas 5-0 1,374 
6. Penn State 6-0 1,287 
7. Texas Tech 5-0 1,163 
8. USC 3-1 1,137 
9. Brigham Young 5-0 1,103 
10. Georgia 4-1 1,014 
11. Florida 4-1 977 
12. Ohio State 5-1 931 
13. Vanderbilt 5-0 833 
14. Utah 6-0 815 
15. Boise State 4-0 677 
16. Kansas 4-1 623 
17. Oklahoma State 5-0 565 
18. Virginia Tech 5-1 485 
19. South Florida 5-1 392 
20. Auburn 4-2 236 
21. Wake Forest 3-1 205 
22. North Carolina 4-1 196 
23. Michigan State 5-1 161 
24. Pittsburgh 4-1 121 
25. Ball State 6-0 97


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No big surprises there, unfortunate for the U/Y fans TCU is still not getting much love at #31 in the AP and #27 in the coaches poll. They have not really had a close game all year, including the loss to #1 Okee, on the same note I am a little surprised that Wisconsin is out after having lost to #14; they dropped more after losing to a ranked opponent than they dropped after losing to an unranked Michigan, seems odd. 

It is good to see the Uintaman and Buggz getting along, I was wondering if it was April fool's :wink: j/k I enjoy the discussion from each of you guys. It is so funny how all of us spend so much time chatting on here just to see a team come out flat, fortunately during a week of drawing a very weak opponent. We need to make some friendly wagers (like avatars or something) to make it more interesting?? Hopefully the Y will come out very strong as they did last time they had a so-so performance like against UW.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> No big surprises there, unfortunate for the U/Y fans TCU is still not getting much love at #31 in the AP and #27 in the coaches poll. They have not really had a close game all year, including the loss to #1 Okee, on the same note I am a little surprised that Wisconsin is out after having lost to #14; they dropped more after losing to a ranked opponent than they dropped after losing to an unranked Michigan, seems odd.
> 
> It is good to see the Uintaman and Buggz getting along, I was wondering if it was April fool's :wink: j/k I enjoy the discussion from each of you guys. It is so funny how all of us spend so much time chatting on here just to see a team come out flat, fortunately during a week of drawing a very weak opponent. We need to make some friendly wagers (like avatars or something) to make it more interesting?? Hopefully the Y will come out very strong as they did last time they had a so-so performance like against UW.


Unfortunately the high doses of Percocet make me a little crazy and that is portrayed on some of my posts, I'm trying to curb the insanity, LOL. Pain meds and confined to the house for over 10 months and counting isn't a good remedy for staying sane!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'll just feel better if they get their ranking the old way...by earning it!


27-4 in the last three seasons, undefeated in conference games for the last three years. Nations longest winning streak, steadily among the nation's leaders in offense and defense. There have been many statement wins along the way, and the same core of players are in the middle of their tenure together. What else do you want them to do to earn it, beat the Patriot's?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> 27-4 in the last three seasons, undefeated in conference games for the last three years. Nations longest winning streak, steadily among the nation's leaders in offense and defense. There have been many statement wins along the way, and the same core of players are in the middle of their tenure together. What else do you want them to do to earn it, beat the Patriot's?


Maybe play top ranked teams. I think they need to play Alabama, Oklahoma, LSC, TX etc. Until they play those top ranked teams their STATS mean NOTHING!! PERIOD!

USU showed the World that BYU is weak, they have been exposed.

Utah State is playing more ranked teams then BYU and the UTES. What is up with that??


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > I'll just feel better if they get their ranking the old way...by earning it!
> 
> 
> 27-4 in the last three seasons, undefeated in conference games for the last three years. Nations longest winning streak, steadily among the nation's leaders in offense and defense. There have been many statement wins along the way, and the same core of players are in the middle of their tenure together. What else do you want them to do to earn it, beat the Patriot's?


We're on the same side, man. I'll just feel more confident in the accuracy of their high ranking after they beat a couple of good teams (they've beaten none, yet, IMHO). It's not their fault that by scheduling years in advance they caught both Washington and UCLA in down years...but that's what happened. What should have been quality wins...weren't.

After they beat TCU and Air Force, I will change my tune. Then when they beat the Utes, they will have put the frosting on the cake!!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> Utah State is playing more ranked teams then BYU and the UTES. What is up with that??


Utah State has a much easier time scheduling the "top ranked" teams each year because they don't pose much of a threat. If you look at the schedules, most (if not all) of the teams that are traditionally "top ranked" schedule at least one "gimme" game to give their second and third string guys good playing time. Utah State hasn't had a team that has been any good for many years now, so it is kind of a charity game for the "big boys" to play them. Notice that the big boys never play in Logan.

Remember also that scheduling is done several years in advance. As has been said, who would have thought that UCLA and Washington would have both been on major slumps in the same year? 4 years ago, who would have/ could have called that? Who are going to be the power houses in 4 years?

For that matter, who would have thought Navy would win at Air Force?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Notice that the big boys never play in Logan.


So what you are saying is........BYU and the UTES aren't "the big boys" since they both played in Logan.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Coyoteslayer said:


> Maybe play top ranked teams. I think they need to play Alabama, Oklahoma, LSC, TX etc. Until they play those top ranked teams their STATS mean NOTHING!! PERIOD!


The week we played Northern Iowa it was suppose to be Alabama, but they chickened out. Then it was suppose to be Nevada I guess they didn't feel like getting trounced either so it ended up being N. Iowa.

Let us know how to schedule LSC and I am sure they would play them. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> This is week 6 rankings.
> 
> AP Top 25
> 1. Oklahoma (51) 5-0 1,608
> ...


Y fan is there honestly anyone in the top 12 that you think you could beat in a bowl game? I think bolth the Utes and the Y are bolth a little overated right now but more so the Y.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> So what you are saying is........BYU and the UTES aren't "the big boys" since they both played in Logan.


BYU and Utah are doing their in-state brothers a favor by playin in Logan. In-State games are certainly different than a one-and-done paycheck game. Neither of them have to do it, but they are choosing to do it. And I think that is good. I like the in-state thing. When BYU or utahutes play a WAC team, their first choice should ALWAYS be in-state with the Aggies. It is good all around, as there will be far more interest for fans of both schools than to schedule La. Tech or San Jose State. I certainly don't see Aggie fans filling Romney Stadium to see the Aggies play Wyoming or Air Force but they will sure fill it for BYU or utahutes.

On that same note, I like what utahutes did with their D2 game - bringing Weber State in. If BYU or utahutes are going to schedule down like that, at least bring in an in-state school, instead of Northern Iowa or Eastern Washington, or whoever. Keep it in-state.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

To be the best you have to beat the best. If you have to be "bought" than so be it. Scheduling a home and home with Hawaii just ain't going to cut it.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> *The week we played Northern Iowa it was suppose to be Alabama*, but they chickened out. *Let us know how to schedule LSU *and I am sure they would play them. :lol:


I'm pretty sure that neither of those two options will be or would have been in BYU's best interest, especially this season.... two losses? Not so good for national recognition.... :shock:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Riverrat77 wrote:


> I'm pretty sure that neither of those two options will be or would have been in BYU's best interest, especially this season.... two losses? Not so good for national recognition....


Playing Alabama here the first game of the year it would have been a good game. Lets say other teams have come here and not faired so well on the opening game of the year. Obviously they were a little nervous about it or they wouldn't have dropped the game. Traditionally the teams from the south don't do so well when they make the trek to the west. Which they don't do to often.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The week we played Northern Iowa it was suppose to be Alabama, but they chickened out. Then it was suppose to be Nevada I guess they didn't feel like getting trounced either so it ended up being N. Iowa.
> 
> Let us know how to schedule LSC and I am sure they would play them.


If BYU played Alabama and LSU then BYU right now would be 3-2 and wouldnt be ranked as high.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > The week we played Northern Iowa it was suppose to be Alabama, but they chickened out. Then it was suppose to be Nevada I guess they didn't feel like getting trounced either so it ended up being N. Iowa.
> >
> > Let us know how to schedule LSC and I am sure they would play them.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to see the way Alabama played on Saturday? Who cares if they would have lost, isn't that what you want for them to schedule these teams? Which is it?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

LSU is a different story than LSC :wink: . If we were to play Alabama it would have been here and I bet BYU would hold their own if not beat them. If they were to play LSU I am sure we would have to go down to the jungle and I am sure they wouldn't do as well down there.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Did you happen to see the way Alabama played on Saturday? Who cares if they would have lost, isn't that what you want for them to schedule these teams? Which is it?


My point is that BYU wouldn't be in the top 10 right now if they played these teams. BYU fans would be very sad and they would say world is going to come to an end.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Coyoteslayer your point is on top of your head :lol: . If we were to play Alabama at home like we were suppose to of, I think the wheels would have fell off of your ears. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Did you happen to see the way Alabama played on Saturday? Who cares if they would have lost, isn't that what you want for them to schedule these teams? Which is it?
> 
> 
> My point is that BYU wouldn't be in the top 10 right now if they played these teams. BYU fans would be very sad and they would say world is going to come to an end.


I agree CS... and this is also why I would like to see some of the top ranked opponents come here to play. Put up or shut up.... and I strongly believe it would be the latter for the fans here if local teams were playing top ranked SEC schools. 8)


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree I would love for some SEC schools to come here and play. I would love for the MWC schools (at least the in state ones) to play tougher schedules. However its either a 1 and done contract. Very few will do a home and away. They think they have to much to lose.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The real question is why won't SEC teams schedule top ranked MWC teams? How can teams like LSU or Alabama claim to be so good when they won't play quality non-conference opponents? They wouldn't be ranked in the top 10 if they actually played decent non-conference opponents like Missouri, Oklahoma, BYU, USC, or Penn State.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> They think they have to much to lose.


Think they have too much to loose, they do. It's a loose-loose situation for them: They play a weak out of conference opponent and win, and get little to no respect for doing it. Unlike the Y, the people voting actually watch the aforementioned schools (instead of just the highlights or the box score). Doing poorly means not moving or moving down.

Should the unthinkable happen and they loose, the chances of getting into a championship game after that are slim to none.

Sounds like a situation that has nothing to offer the top ranked teams.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I think most every team from every conference would lose more games if they scheduled more SEC teams. That's not the way it is though so what is the point of all this? The way it is now, the Mtn. West will have to settle for beating up on pac10 teams. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I think most every team from every conference would lose more games if they scheduled more SEC teams. That's not the way it is though so what is the point of all this? The way it is now, the Mtn. West will have to settle for beating up on pac10 teams. 8)


Nice dig... you know, since it's worked out so well for them in the past. :lol:

Gary... I like the way you listed BYU as one of the top teams.... not realistic but very loyal and optimistic...at best. Its no secret, there are teams like USC, Penn St, Florida, LSU, Oklahoma etc... and then there are the rest who think that one year should equal respect every year.... :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Gary... I like the way you listed BYU as one of the top teams.... not realistic but very loyal and optimistic...at best. Its no secret, there are teams like USC, Penn St, Florida, LSU, Oklahoma etc... and then there are the rest who think that one year should equal respect every year.... :lol:


I hear ya! Washington had one good year and now their fans think they are a power team in a power conference. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

On the subject of scheduling tough non-conference opponents - 
I have to take my hat off to two teams - USC and Ohio State. Every year, they seem to play at least one top-five quality non-conference opponent, knowing full well what the risks might be. Ohio State scheduled Texas home and home when Vince Young was playing, and then OSU played USC this year, even though it probably cost them another shot at the BCS title game. Good for them. I like that.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary... I like the way you listed BYU as one of the top teams.... not realistic but very loyal and optimistic...at best. Its no secret, there are teams like USC, Penn St, Florida, LSU, Oklahoma etc... and then there are the rest who think that one year should equal respect every year.... :lol:
> ...


Hey I know you are a homer :wink: , but there has been no mention of Washington as being a "top team". I think BYU is definetely a top 15 team this year so far. I hope they go undefeated, along with Utah until they meet, then Utah rolls them and is a BCS buster again, all while all BYU fans rave about their 1984 championship and how awesome Steve Young is. Hey at least you guys have that, all I have is a few years in the 60's.  :mrgreen: :lol:

I love to mess with everyone, but it all seriousness it is good to see in state schools doing so well. They are getting some national attention and I hope one of the two teams kick some butt again in a BCS bowl game, hopefully who ever it is they get a better team than Utah did in 04'.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary... I like the way you listed BYU as one of the top teams.... not realistic but very loyal and optimistic...at best. Its no secret, there are teams like USC, Penn St, Florida, LSU, Oklahoma etc... and then there are the rest who think that one year should equal respect every year.... :lol:
> ...


 -_O- I love the irony coming out of your posts RR. Washington would be a nobody in the SEC, yet you want to point the finger at BYU for not playing the same teams that Washington is not playing. _(O)_ The same goes for the Utes and dribble that CS spews.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Gary, when are you going to cook us sour dough pancakes?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


BYU did more, and played better teams in 1996 than Utah did in 2004. In 1996 BYU went 14-1 and even beat the #9 ranked Kansas State in their bowl game that year. It is not BYU's fault there was no BCS system to crash that year. I guess we should all be impressed that Utah beat a 7-5 Texas A&M squad and an equally bad Pittsburgh team in 2004.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


Try and keep up utefan! :roll: RR is a major homer for UW and the PAC 10, I am just being a wise cracker and 'exposing' his bias and how he is guilty of what he rails on MWC fans of doing. :shock: Get it now little buddy? :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The same goes for the Utes and dribble that CS spews.


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- I'm just saying BYU wouldnt have their winning streak if they played tougher teams. No dribble here. BYU should have played USC or Oregon instead of UCLA, but the stupid scheduling thing.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> I'm just saying BYU wouldnt have their winning streak if they played tougher teams.


I don't think a BYU fan (anyone who knows anything about football) could argue with that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


 :shock: I don't remember saying anything about Washington being a top team in ANY conference.... refresh my memory on that, would you please?? Oh... I didn't say that? So you mean because I'm not a BYU homer, you thought you'd try and pass that off on the rest of us to get around the point I and others are trying to make?? Nice try.... FAIL. :roll:

I'm just saying they aren't the best of the best because of one year beating up on folks. I take a bit of personal pride in that my horrible UW team gave "one of the top teams in the country" according to the BYU homers on here, a run for their money. Thats all I could ask, knowing how upside down the UW snow globe has been the past few seasons. Did I think they could win that game?? Sure, but it doesn't make them good if they'd have beaten BYU. :wink: I've done my research as far as what I think of BYU and posted it on here as well, but conveniently, those numbers are ignored when it comes to the Y's greatness. :lol: They'd have to put together more than one semi-impressive year for me to even THINK about saying they're one of the top teams in the country and I don't think the rest of the country is much different as far as that goes. Sorry, but even running the table here in the MWC doesn't mean a whole lot... it might get em a bowl game but when another team (might be more than that here shortly when one of the Big 12 heavyweights goes down) from a totally different conference can have one loss to a weaker team than BYU and still wind up ranked higher in the polls, that says to me that this "respect" that BYU is getting is token at best... In the big scheme against top ranked teams, they're average at best. Its what they've proven to be, over and over.... which is why they don't get the same respect as other schools... regardless of who they play. Playing big time programs who are consistently top ranked every year the whole way through would only speed up public knowledge of things the rest of us already suspect.... BYU is an average program compared to the rest of the college football universe and like one of their own fans pointed out, playing them doesn't do the top programs any good.... its a wild card that in a GOOD year for BYU, could go bad for a Florida, USC, Penn State or somebody like that... the rest of the time, its like something BYU would schedule USU for... just a rollover game that does nothing to gain you points in the national rankings.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Gary, when are you going to cook us sour dough pancakes?


Anytime Slayer. I cooked some up last night for dinner. You should have come over. Much as we banter on about the Cougs, I'd bet you'd be dang good company in hunting camp some time. I'm putting my november deer/pheasant blast in Montana and you can bet there will be cakes on the griddle nearly every day. Cakes, hashbrowns, bacon, and two eggs over-easy for breakfast. Can't beat it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Slayer has *no* football sense, but he is fun to have in hunting camp. It's like having a crazy uncle at the reunion, it is good entertainment for all. *\-\*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Much as we banter on about the Cougs, I'd bet you'd be dang good company in hunting camp some time.


Gary, I know you weren't talking to me but I think this pretty much holds true for all the fans on here... one thing to go back and forth on the forum but I hunted with a couple Y fans this weekend... good people if you don't mind the blue camoflage. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I'm a good person. Sometimes I just like to stir the pot. That sounds like a lot of fun. Good luck with your Montanta hunt. Is Montana an annually event for you?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Slayer has no football sense, but he is fun to have in hunting camp. It's like having a crazy uncle at the reunion, it is good entertainment for all.


hahaha -_O- -_O- Well I do know that Utah State almost scored three touchdowns in the 4th Quarter and BYU had ZERO and that BYU needs this New Mexico game to help them pull things back together before they head on the road to play TCU.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I know you are a homer :wink: , but there has been no mention of Washington as being a "top team". I think BYU is definetely a top 15 team this year so far. I hope they go undefeated, along with Utah until they meet, then Utah rolls them and is a BCS buster again, all while all BYU fans rave about their 1984 championship and how awesome Steve Young is. Hey at least you guys have that, all I have is a few years in the 60's.  :mrgreen: :lol:
> ...


And your not bias? 8) Little buddy? -^|^- Just cause you have a fear/hatred for us little people does not mean you need to be so mean to me! _(O)_ :mrgreen: I know RR has a bias towards the PAC 10, but it is no different than half the peoples bias and blind fandom for BYU and Utah, that is all I am saying. Now you are going to tell me to go screw myself are you, that is what some of your fellow BYU fans have been telling me? *OOO* -_O- -/|\-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

No, I wouldn't tell you to screw yourself, but that dancing chicken............... :shock: -_O-


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > The same goes for the Utes and dribble that CS spews.
> 
> 
> -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- I'm just saying BYU wouldnt have their winning streak if they played tougher teams. No dribble here. BYU should have played USC or Oregon instead of UCLA, but the stupid scheduling thing.


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- Niether would Utah, so what is your point?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Coyotelayer, you are one of this world's undiscovered geniuses.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> :shock: I don't remember saying anything about Washington being a top team in ANY conference.... refresh my memory on that, would you please??


 I don't think you're that naive to believe they would be the top team in most conferences. Washington might be a top team in the Sun Belt though.


Riverrat77 said:


> So you mean because I'm not a BYU homer, you thought you'd try and pass that off on the rest of us to get around the point I and others are trying to make?? Nice try.... FAIL. :roll:


I'm trying to pass what onto whom? Could you at least try to be a little more coherent if your going to attempt making a statement? *-HELP!-*


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Niether would Utah, so what is your point?


No Sir Senor Huevos


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Coyotelayer, you are one of this world's undiscovered geniuses.


Would you like to hear my acceptances speech when I win the Noble Prize?

Tree the days are getting closer. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was very coherent... CS and others (myself included) are making the point that BYU isn't one of the top teams in the country. Rather than agree with that or even admit that point of view has quite a bit of validity, you try to obscure the facts by making false accusations about me claiming the Huskies are one of the top teams in their conference or that I ever said anything about the Huskies being better than MWC conference teams because the MWC doesn't play SEC teams. If the MWC wants to be taken seriously... play better folks.... period.. :lol: Pretty clear.... unless like some others, your blue blinders are all that guides your interpretation of BYU's position in the national view. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Is Montana an annually event for you?


It hasn't been. After we got kicked out of campus housing at BYU, we moved to Montana for a couple of years. It is heaven on earth if you hunt and fish. Jobs changed and we ended up back in Utah. I've not been there to hunt since I lived there in '99. About three years ago, I helped my boss buy a big ranch up there. So now he has his own little 8,500 acres of Big Sky. I've got an open invite to hunt there anytime and finally have things in place to go this year. My son is taking an interest so he is excited to tag along. Turns out, my Dad will be out from Florida and I'm taking him along as well. It should be fun. Each hunter can buy up to 7 deer tags if you are willing to shoot a doe or seven. Plus the pheasant hunting is the best I've ever had. So we are heading up in November to meet the boss. Should be a good time. I figure there will be cakes on the griddle every day. And pheasant or deer in the dutch every night. If my son takes to hunting, then we'll make it an annual event. It is easier to get a tag, and with a private ranch to hunt on, it makes it easier to get and keep him exposed to hunting. The five week season makes it easier to fit into work/school/football schedules.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> It was very coherent...


If by coherent, you mean vague and abstract, then you are guilty as charged.


Riverrat77 said:


> CS and others (myself included) are making the point that BYU isn't one of the top teams in the country.


 On that same token, I am pointing out that Washington is not one of the tops teams either.


Riverrat77 said:


> Rather than agree with that or even admit that point of view has quite a bit of validity, you try to obscure the facts by making false accusations about me claiming the Huskies are one of the top teams in their conference or that I ever said anything about the Huskies being better than MWC conference teams because the MWC doesn't play SEC teams.


 I challenge you to find one single post where I have accused you of claiming the Huskies are one of the top teams in the their conference. I bet you cannot find it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > CS and others (myself included) are making the point that BYU isn't one of the top teams in the country.
> ...


 :lol: I heard that you heard that I heard that you heard that I don't believe BYU is one of the top teams in the country. Do you realize that neither of them play anyone in the SEC? Do you also realize that they played each other to basically a tie ball game? Here is the big difference in the two. Washington has yet to win a game and is in last place in the Pac 10..... BYU has won all of their games and is supposedly a very good team who could compete in any conference in the nation. You tell me..... where does that put BYU realistically knowing they got played to a standstill by a last place team? I don't think I'm too far out in left field on this one. 8)


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Riverrat77 wrote:


> I don't think I'm too far out in left field on this one.


 That is your whole problem. Were talking football not Baseball duh. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


And since the 'best' team in the PAC 10 got rolled by a team beat by a MWC team that is a tier two conference, that makes the PAC 10 what? Oh wait, the same USC that got punked by a team punked by Utah beat Ohio State another one of those power house teams from a powerhouse conference. See how SILLY your 'logic' is? :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

We could go round and round with this whole they beat this team that beat somebody else stuff... fact of the matter is, like I posted earlier.... you want recognition, play somebody that everyone else respects and then you might get it. Until then... the Y is not a team that will garner a lot of respect from other schools, conferences or voters, unless its a weird year like this year and even now, that same USC team you just brought up is given more respect with one loss than the Y will get all year. Buggz keeps bringing up SOS. HELLO!!!! What part of that glaring neon sign are you missing? He is spot on.... they don't EVER play a tough team and when they do, they get beat. I'm also right in that *they aren't one of the best teams out there... if they were, then they'd have beaten USU and UW as badly as they beat Wyoming and UCLA.* They can't win big consistently in one season, let alone every year so where is anything they do worthy of annual respect in the rankings? They don't have anything to go on other than a bunch of folks wearing blue and white on Saturdays that think pretty highly of themselves while nobody else really thinks they deserve much credit. You guys act like its just two or three of us that feel this way.... if they were that red hot, then even national commentators wouldn't be advising them to just be happy if they get into a BCS bowl.... IF they get there.... not WHEN they get there.... even those guys don't expect them to win out or they wouldn't have worded it that way. I saw the interviews after the game... it was a kick in the teeth, a reminder that they need to play better.... UMMMM YOU THINK? You win by 20 points and drop... respect? I don't think so.... but perhaps I'm missing something here.

Big Bean.... touche. :lol:

Edit - heck, who am I kidding... the Y doesn't even have to play tough teams to get beat... see last season for proof of this. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> We could go round and round with this whole they beat this team that beat somebody else stuff... fact of the matter is, like I posted earlier.... you want recognition, play somebody that everyone else respects and then you might get it. Until then... the Y is not a team that will garner a lot of respect from other schools, conferences or voters, unless its a weird year like this year and even now, that same USC team you just brought up is given more respect with one loss than the Y will get all year. Buggz keeps bringing up SOS. HELLO!!!! What part of that glaring neon sign are you missing? He is spot on.... they don't EVER play a tough team there


No team is "respected by everyone else". USC isn't held in high regard in the SEC even. SOS is a load of river rat dung! A team is giving a 'strength' rating based on biased opinions from biased pinheads with an agenda. You SHOULD get respect for having the longest win streak in the nation and 17 conference wins in a row, and I do NOT care what conference it is in, it is STILL 17 in a row! They scheduled TWO pac 10 teams 3-4 years ago thinking it would help their 'SOS' which turned out to be two POS teams from a POS conference. Until the pinheads in suits that reign supreme by locking out all but the good old boy schools, MAN up and allow a playoff, EVERY National Championship team is nothing but a paper champion. Utah DESERVED a shot at the title in 2004, as did Boise State did a few years ago. If, and it is a big if based on how BOTH BYU and Utah played last week, either school runs the table and is undefeated at the end of the year they DESERVE a shot at the title. How can you say Utah should be left in the cold if they win out while USC gets invited to the prom? USC was beat by a team Utah beat for crying out load. There is NO logical justification for it other than POS elitists blocking out the best teams ON THE FIELD from proving it on the field!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> SOS is a load of river rat dung!
> 
> Until the pinheads in suits that reign supreme by locking out all but the good old boy schools, MAN up and allow a playoff, EVERY National Championship team is nothing but a paper champion.


 :lol: The first part cracked me up... the second, I totally agree with. Let the teams that think they deserve it, earn it.... otherwise there are just to many "what ifs" and "should beens".


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > SOS is a load of river rat dung!
> ...


Now we're starting to agree on something.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I just love reading and watching people defend their favorite teams, or in Riverrats case who keeps trying to rain on BYU's success this year. The game is decided on the field and not peoples little minds. There is alot of truth to what Riverratt has to say but to keep saying it over and over again is well a little mind numbing. BYU can't be held accountable that their out of conference teams sucked (Washington and UCLA) hell Northern Iowa was better than they were. All they can do is just keep winning and let their wins speak for them.


----------

